# Chiltern Hundreds CC Ride 7 June 2009



## bleakanddivine (5 May 2009)

NB This is a *Sunday* ride, rather than the usual Saturday.

It's a ride through similar countryside to Auntie Helen's, but without the flat bits. In the rich tapestry of LHCCC rides, this one would not be lithographed onto the starched shirt-front of a chart, but instead, stippled on the crumpled handkerchief of life, (clean, but unironed). 
Actually, the ups and downs are about the same as the April Hants ride - about 2,000 feet total elevation gain, over about 50 miles.

Essentially a trans-Chiltern jaunt, from one side of the hills across to the other and back, the ride starts in the decidedly mid-Championship territory of Watford in the east and by half-time we are looking out west over the plain towards the upper Conference reaches of Oxford. 

*List of confirmed riders: *see post #80

*Meet:*
Junction Cafe, Watford, say 10.30am. 

*Transport:*
*Train*
19 mins out of Euston. Trains depart every 30 mins at 23/53 minutes past the hour. £7.80 single/£12.80 return. Bikes allowed in carriages. No engineering works to contend with, as yet.
*Car*
Close to M25 (J19 or J21). Parking at station car park. £3 on Sundays. WD17 1EU for your satnavs.
*Musketeer Cyclists*
Watford is only 20 miles out of Central London so not much scope for mile-munching there and back. 

*Route:* (clockwise)
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=3475 

*Lunch stop:
*Cafe at garden centre nr Wendover or several pubs in Wendover,Tring or Wiggington.

*Route*
Here's the full route - could be renamed "Chess and Chequers". 
Mostly minor or B-roads, it crosses or joins A-roads briefly at times. Outbound, the hills are mostly longer gentle inclines, and shorter steeper declines. Homeward, it's one main climb to get back on to the top and then downhill most of the way back. 

From Watford Junct station it takes about a mile to get out of the residential suburbs, before dog-legging across the A41 and heading down the lane to cross the Grand Union Canal:







...and climb up the other side onto the Chiltern Hills:







skirting the oaks and beeches of Whippendell Woods:






...then crossing the M25 towards and on through Sarratt's wide village green. 







After going along the crest of the rolling Chess Valley for a while:






the route plunges downhill to cross the River Chess and millstream at Mill Farm, then a B-road closely follows the River gently upstream to Chesham. 






Chesham is a posh, historic old town, even the bike stand facilities are crenellated:






The route continues out the back of Chesham, rising and falling along a single track road along a ridge:











The minor road passes straight through the courtyard of Pednor House...





Spot the cramped, over-rated, Italian-designed, cult, status symbol, crap car, in front of the Ferrari. 

Further along there is a pub with the ideal alibi name:






"Honest luv, I've been down the Fitness Studio with the lads for a couple of hours, exercising the biceps" 

The route descends Frith Hill to a dog-leg across the A413 then into (Roald Dahl's) Gt Missenden. A minor road leads out towards Butlers Cross on the NW edge of the Chilterns, passing Chequers, country seat of the PM - so bring your outstanding expenses claims. 

It's a June summery ride, but the locals hereabouts are either permanently pessimistic about the weather, or there is a nearby wormhole in the space/time continuum, through which a winter snowstorm can appear at any moment. Studded tyres probably not required: 






The route then follows the edge of the Hills NE, above The Chiltern Brewery and the Chiltern Gliding Centre down on the Aylesbury plain:






Then on through Wendover and Tring. There's a steepish climb back up to Wiggington...






... then it's downhill most of the way south-easterly, past Champneys (mansion/health resort), through Ashley Green, Bovingdon, past Chipperfield village cricket green, down Bucks Hill and back across the M25 to rejoin the route back to the station. 

B&D


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

Ooooh! Tricky...FNRttC Whistable + a return (if selected) on Saturday. That will guzzle the housepoints very quickly...

Linky doesn't want to play either.


----------



## Landslide (5 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Linky doesn't want to play either.



It works if you cut'n'paste it.


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

Thanks - being lazy, sorry.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 May 2009)

Okay - this one's on my radar 
Will have to see how I get on this Friday on the Big hills down to Brighton. As most of you know I don't really get on well with hills!


----------



## DJ (6 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay - this one's on my radar
> Will have to see how I get on this Friday on the Big hills down to Brighton. As most of you know I don't really get on well with hills!




SD what is happening to your Avatar? It get's more freaky everytime I see it!!!!

I would like to go on this ride, would have to take a night off work tho so will let you know!


----------



## Sittingduck (6 May 2009)

djtheglove said:


> SD what is happening to your Avatar? It get's more freaky everytime I see it!!!!
> quote]
> 
> As the sun was shining I thought I better swap out the wooly-hatted-version with something more in-keeping with the sun


----------



## stevevw (6 May 2009)

Put me on the list please. I promise not to talk to any of the others or be near the front to lead them astray.


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Put me on the list please. I promise not to talk to any of the others or be near the front to lead them astray.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 May 2009)

I have to tender my apologies for absence, I will be pedalling my way leisurely down the Rhine/Moselle rivers whilst munching Torte & Kuchen and not drinking Riesling.


----------



## DJ (7 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I have to tender my apologies for absence, I will be wobbling my way leisurely down the Rhine/Moselle rivers whilst munching Torte & Kuchen and drinking Riesling.





EDIT's Auntie Helens post


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2009)

What, give up my lifelong teetotallerism for a drink made of squashed grapes?


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> What, give up my lifelong teetotallerism for a drink made of squashed grapes?



It would make a change from all that Messiaen about on a boat...


----------



## Peter (8 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Who's cycling from London, then?



I’m contemplating cycling from Sunny Hants (if it is indeed sunny ) and could meet up somewhere near Staines. 
Failing that I would cut through Bracknell, Windsor, Slough, Gerrards Cross and on towards Watford.


----------



## Peter (10 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Go through Penn, I can wrangle us some free refreshments!



Penn takes us off route, I was thinking more along the lines of:

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7528 

What do you think?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (11 May 2009)

can't make this , it's my dads 85th birthday and we shall be having some type of celebration involving lots of cake,hopefully.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2009)

I will probably catch the train from Clapham J to Watford Junction (rude not to). Might do the hero-thing and cycle back from Watford though... sniffing out my first ton! Depends on exactly how hilly the ride turns out to be


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2009)

You can do this easily SiD - under the guidance of bleak&divine...a few uppy bits, a few downy bits and a billiard table return to Cla'am.

You deserve a century for the big effort you made last Friday. Now you are 'in the zone' - stay there!


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2009)

Haha, thx for the encouragement. I was actually inspecting the elevation on the route that was linked in post#1. Doesn't look too bad at all. I reakon to make the 100, might have to cycle up to Watford first too!


----------



## redjedi (11 May 2009)

I'm not sure if I'll be making this one yet, but If I do I'll be cycling there and back.

I'll be happy to accompany you SD, and give you lots of encouragement 

If the Garminator works out a route for us, we could even get you up to 200. I hear Swindon's nice at this time of year.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 May 2009)

Swindon huh? I wonder....


----------



## Sittingduck (17 May 2009)

Is it too early for a roll-call on this ride yet ya think?


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 May 2009)

Put me down as a possible.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2009)

And me. I think...


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

I'm almost 100% to make this one.

Now I need to work out a route to get SD his maiden ton.

SD - Fancy going out to Windsor or Slough and meeting up with Peter?


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2009)

Yeah sounds like a plan. I can pootle over from Clapham J to Kew then you can take it from there .

*CoG* - are you coming on this ride? Fancy meeting up with RJ & I on route?


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2009)

I am now almost 100% NOT going to make this one. Have to pick the contents of my sons flat up now he has finally finished at Uni.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2009)

Shame Steve - I was looking forward to comparing new Ribbles!


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Yeah sounds like a plan. I can pootle over from Clapham J to Kew then you can take it from there .
> 
> *CoG* - are you coming on this ride? Fancy meeting up with RJ & I on route?



I'll warn you in advance that my navigation skills are almost as good as Aperitif's but without the fancy Garmin hindering helping.

But we'll get there in the end


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2009)

*plots route on mapmyride.com from Kew to Windsor - just incase *

Done:
http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/hounslow/391124291416963199


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

I'll probably do this but I might have to work first thing Sunday - I can get you all well lost in Sluff / Windsor...you'll never make the Watford meet time!


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

You really are a machine Martin.

FNRttC on the Friday/Saturday, work Sunday morning then another CC ride later that day. You'll probably then go for a walk with your dog (Jack?).
Not to mention any _extra curricular_ activities that need taking care of at home (nudge nudge  )

I would need to sleep for a week to get over that 

I hope you got a good warranty with your Garmin, you're going to wear it out soon.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

Don't forget the yellow budgie Luke, codename 'Fluffy'.* I mention her only as she nibbles my ear and trills lovingly.(I'm harking back to the days when women used to run their fingers through my hair, put it back in the envelope and take pity on me... Ah, yes...Jack the Dog hates her.

*If you do a search, there will be a post about having found a blue budgie - subsequently called 'Fluffy' - about this time last year. Long, long story but the budgie is now mellow yellow. And not the same one. 
Mild madness is arriving at Platform 3...


----------



## DJ (19 May 2009)

This ride has been niggling away at the back of my mind and yu know what I just think sod it , I am going to try and make it , can't really take time off for it so will fit it in between shifts, will come straight from work and come straight back to work after too. 

So just to warn you in advance I will be the grumpy one (lack of sleep) at the back, my body keeps shouting at me "GET SOME EXERCISE" so no better chance really. 

On Google maps it will work out at about 95 miles the whole thing including there and back so might have to get lost or summat just to make the ton!!! 

Unless I go over and meet SD and Redjedi that would add a bit of mileage on! 

Edit; Oh and Martin!!!


----------



## topcat1 (20 May 2009)

B&d i'll be up for this ride.
Can you show me a route from central london i'm looking at edgware rd A5 up to the A410 turn left down to hatch end turn right at A4008 then up to watford.


----------



## DJ (20 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


> B&d i'll be up for this ride.
> Can you show me a route from central london i'm looking at edgware rd A5 up to the A410 turn left down to hatch end turn right at A4008 then up to watford.




Thats the route up Edgware rd I will be doing, only about 22 miles, so time for a cooked breakfast somewhere.


----------



## bleakanddivine (20 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


> B&d i'll be up for this ride.
> Can you show me a route from central london i'm looking at edgware rd A5 up to the A410 turn left down to hatch end turn right at A4008 then up to watford.



A5 would be the crow's choice, not pretty but it's straight so no chance of getting lost. Possibly slightly shorter to stay on it up to the A41, then cut across from higher up, if you're confident of following Mr Garmin through the back roads of Watford, otherwise turn back down the A412, down Garston high street.


----------



## bleakanddivine (20 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'll probably do this but I might have to work first thing Sunday - I can get you all well lost in Sluff / Windsor...you'll never make the Watford meet time!



Start time could be set back to suit. Sunset is after 9pm so there's plenty of PM time (PMT?).


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2009)

Sunset - cool! Now there's an idea for a ride...it will be nice and warm too. 
I used to ride the A5 - Mill Hill to Covent Garden etc - when it was 'quiet' and men walked in front of cars with red flags...

Not much choice really - I used to cut along Willesden Lane to Kingsbury, Honeypot Lane - just keep going in a straight line to Stanmore Hill  Bushey then grovel around the Watford one-way system - hoping it spits you out in the right direction.


----------



## bleakanddivine (20 May 2009)

Full details of route added to first post.


----------



## DJ (20 May 2009)

Have to say the route means nothing to me as I haven't been further North than Watford before!

I'm sure it will be lovely though


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 May 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Have to say the route means nothing to me as I haven't been further North than Watford before!


Thought you came from Scootland


----------



## DJ (20 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Thought you came from Scootland




Yep don't do Norf England tho, just miss out that huge expanse of nothingness and go straight to Scotland!


----------



## topcat1 (22 May 2009)

Traffic shouldn't be a prob on a sunday morn tho?


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Traffic shouldn't be a prob on a sunday morn tho?



Only the weekend furniture hunters, circling around waiting for IKEA to gobble them up and the rest arriving moth-like at the temple of Brent Cross shoparama...and the Edgware Road is littered with 'sheds'. You should be ok though tc1


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2009)

i'm up for this, be happy to meet peeps at Clapham Junction... or elswhere


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

Looks like the ride to Watford will be easy then, as we'll be able to draft the flying Roubaix all the way up there 

Are you cycling all the way up from Kent Ian or training it into town first?


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2009)

Will cycle to CJ first mate...not that far


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

Cool - need to swing over to Kew to hook up with Redjedi then across to Windsor to meet Peter and CoG if he''s going? The run from Clapham J to Kew is pretty nice though.

Anyone else coming from the SE side that wants to meet us and come via Kew & Windsor or are you guys taking a more direct A5'ish route?


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2009)

just let me know what time you want to meet


----------



## Peter (25 May 2009)

I could meet you in Datchet - say the train station at around 8:45, that would give us plenty of time (1h 45m) to get to Watford for 10:30. Only 19 miles


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

ianrauk said:


> just let me know what time you want to meet





Peter said:


> I could meet you in Datchet - say the train station at around 8:45, that would give us plenty of time (1h 45m) to get to Watford for 10:30. Only 19 miles



In the words of Hannibal Smith; I love it when a plan comes together 

I have a potential route mapped out via reasonable roads from CJ-Kew-Datchet (21 miles dead). Check it out 
*
Ian* - how about we meet at 7am by CJ Station - giving us ample time to cover the 21 miles @ 14mph avg (with 15 mins or so to spare, just incase)? 

*Redjedi* - we will be arriving at Kew about 7:30 does this seem ok to you?

Cheers,
SD


----------



## TheDoctor (25 May 2009)

I'm aiming to cycle to Watford Junction from St Evanage.
Not sure of the route as yet.


----------



## Peter (25 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Wedding in Coventry that day (wife just told me). Sorry folks. Looks like I'm missing a great day out.



Mr CoG, how very inconsiderate of the bride & groom to organise a wedding on such an important day. Do they not know you are a keen cyclist and would they consider moving the wedding date?


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

Guilty enough to ride to Cov? 
You could be there by the time they open the bar at the reception! You'll be half way there mid-way through the ride....


----------



## topcat1 (25 May 2009)

I'll be going up the A5, as Lee says there is a nice hill, Brockley hill that'll wake you up but it's direct , did it this morn 1hr 25m from the embankment to watford junction.


B&D will there be any lunch stops?


----------



## redjedi (26 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> In the words of Hannibal Smith; I love it when a plan comes together
> 
> I have a potential route mapped out via reasonable roads from CJ-Kew-Datchet (21 miles dead). Check it out
> *
> ...



Sounds good to me. You'll find me next to Syon Park on the London Road.

I take it the early start is so we have time for breakfast at Watford before the ride? 
or are you just taking into account Aperitif's Garmin getting us lost taking us on a "small" detour


----------



## Sittingduck (26 May 2009)

A little of both reasons sounds reasonable to me 
See you at SP 07:30.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> Sounds good to me. You'll find me next to Syon Park on the London Road.
> 
> I take it the early start is so we have time for breakfast at Watford before the ride?
> or are you just taking into account Aperitif's Garmin getting us lost taking us on a "small" detour



I have a Garmin.
You have a Syon Organiser...

Actually, I know that corner fairly well and I could take you up via Ruislip, along Ducks Hill Road and Rickmansworth Road for a nice little leg burner, do the nice flat tour and bring you back via Batchworth Hill - behave!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 May 2009)

Mr 'Teef

Are you going to be joining us on this little jaunt?


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2009)

Expect so - but probably have to work early on Sunday and will join up - or get there by 10:30 - don't know yet.
Plenty of ways back afterwards though - towards Crimp Hill, Priest Hill and a circuit of Windsor Great Park perhaps...nip down to Walton on Thames, hang a left and head for Kingston, dose of Bushy Park and out again towards Richmond Park then onwards to sunny Clapham...no point sitting indoors with a bike is there SiD?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 May 2009)

Yeah - I think by the time I get back to London the mileage will be about 110  (taking the most direct route back of course). Might very well train it to CJ and make up the difference doing laps of Clapham Common  Easy roll home as soon as I hit the ton that way!


----------



## MacB (26 May 2009)

hmmm, want to do this, meet up with Redj at Syon Lane, no problem, could join Peter to cruise up. But we have the Whitstable night ride which I want to do as well. Had been looking at the ride back but maybe 200 miles is a bit much followed by another 100+ the following day.

Got to give this some thought.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 May 2009)

Can't remember if I've sent my apologies but if not, I do now. I am cycling in ze Chermany at ze moment.


----------



## bleakanddivine (27 May 2009)

I did this ride on Sunday, in brilliant sunshine, and the route description on the first page is now illustrated with a few photos, just to tempt any waverers.


----------



## stevevw (27 May 2009)

I may have a glimmer of hope to make this ride now. It looks as if it will be great one, so I hope I can.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2009)

Fab pics there B&D. Views like that might even make the hills pleasurable


----------



## redjedi (27 May 2009)

Looks good.

Can we have the same weather for when we do it as well please?


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2009)

Nice snaps Jonathan - makes Sarratt look glam!


----------



## ianrauk (27 May 2009)

looking forward to this ride.

Have we a roll call?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 May 2009)

Guess what... I'm in


----------



## redjedi (27 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Guess what... I'm in



You didn't really think you had a chance of backing out did you? 

Ton here we come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bleakanddivine (27 May 2009)

OK. Sit up properly, pay attention and listen while the register is called. Speak clearly when your name is called. Anyone with a sicknote, report to Matron. Definites (Y) and possibles (?).

bleakanddivine Y
Aperitif ?
Sittingduck Y
djtheglove Y
Peter Y
redjedi Y
User3143 ?
topcat1 Y
ianrauk Y
MacBludgeon Y
Katie (YACF) Y
Burak Y
Chonker Y
palinurus Y
Tante Helen Y


----------



## redjedi (28 May 2009)

You can definately put a "Y" by my name


----------



## Peter (28 May 2009)

That's a "Y" for me - so long as it's not raining. Still suffering from the last downpour - stinking cold or is that swine flu??


----------



## Sittingduck (31 May 2009)

I have put a link to this thread in the CC calendar
Would be nice to recruit as many riders as possible


----------



## Chonker (1 Jun 2009)

Just be pointed in the direction of this thread, pretty local to me this one but I've done a bit of walking in the chilterns and I know they're pretty hilly hills 

What sort of speeds are we talking about? I have a trike and am slow as hell up hills.

I'd probably be turning back like halfway as the furthest I've gone so far is only 35miles and that was with only 550m of climbing


----------



## DJ (2 Jun 2009)

Chonker said:


> Just be pointed in the direction of this thread, pretty local to me this one but I've done a bit of walking in the chilterns and I know they're pretty hilly hills
> 
> What sort of speeds are we talking about? I have a trike and am slow as hell up hills.
> 
> I'd probably be turning back like halfway as the furthest I've gone so far is only 35miles and that was with only 550m of climbing




Hi Chonker, Don't worry about the hills and your speed! Most cyclists I know go faster down hill than up! Besides most of these rides usualy have at least one resident recumbent rider and unless you turn up then there might not be one on this ride, oh except User3143 is possibly coming.

A lot of people who come on these rides end up bettering there mileage by a long way, I normally do a 7 mile commute and will be doing at least 70 miles when I come on this ride as I will ride there as well.

It's a group ting and we will get you round even if we have to carry you!!! 

Eh I 'll think about editing that last bit later!!


----------



## Chonker (2 Jun 2009)

I think I might give it a miss, I've only been cycling a couple of months and I'm really not sure I'm ready for it. I'll join you next time around


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

We'll hold you to that Chonker


----------



## Chonker (2 Jun 2009)

Actually sod it, put me down for it, I can always catch a train at Tring if it gets too much


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

Another recruit signed-up


----------



## stevevw (2 Jun 2009)

Looks like Helen will be back so you may get 3 trikes out on Sunday. I am sorry I will not be back from Manchester in time for this but I do intend doing the route at another time. have fun all see you all for the Dunwich on the 4th July


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2009)

Good man, great that you can join us.



Chonker said:


> Actually sod it, put me down for it, I can always catch a train at Tring if it gets too much B)


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2009)

Couple more names for Sunday

Katie from YACF
And 
Burak, aka The Turkish Hill Hound aka The Camel


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jun 2009)

Probably can't make it after all B)
Have a great time all!


----------



## bleakanddivine (2 Jun 2009)

I was out on the route on Sunday and it was sweltering. Should be a bit cooler next weekend.

It looks as if few, if any, are coming by train. In that case, as many of you may be looking for sustenance on arrival, I suggest we meet up at the top of Watford High Street. The coffee shop at the Junction Station looks to be a soulless cupboard, but there are many pubs/restaurants etc with pavement terraces at the North end of the High Street, above the ring-road flyover, up by the long pool in the middle of the road. I've marked the area on the route map. Aperitif will be familiar with the place, particularly if he remembers Bailey's, the night club. 

It's just a short hop over from the station, and a cycle path leads from the High St up to join the ride proper. 

B&D


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Looks like Helen will be back so you may get 3 trikes out on Sunday. I am sorry I will not be back from Manchester in time for this but I do intend doing the route at another time. have fun all see you all for the Dunwich on the 4th July



Shame you can't make this one Steve - will see you on the Dynamo!

SD


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Looks like Helen will be back so you may get 3 trikes out on Sunday. I am sorry I will not be back from Manchester in time for this but I do intend doing the route at another time. have fun all see you all for the Dunwich on the 4th July




Oi!


----------



## palinurus (2 Jun 2009)

I really ought to do this one, I won't have far to go to get to the start.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2009)

Well, I will be meeting Katie from YACF at the Station as she is getting the train. 




bleakanddivine said:


> I was out on the route on Sunday and it was sweltering. Should be a bit cooler next weekend.
> 
> It looks as if few, if any, are coming by train. In that case, as many of you may be looking for sustenance on arrival, I suggest we meet up at the top of Watford High Street. The coffee shop at the Junction Station looks to be a soulless cupboard, but there are many pubs/restaurants etc with pavement terraces at the North end of the High Street, above the ring-road flyover, up by the long pool in the middle of the road. I've marked the area on the route map. Aperitif will be familiar with the place, particularly if he remembers Bailey's, the night club.
> 
> ...


----------



## redjedi (2 Jun 2009)

Chonker said:


> Actually sod it, put me down for it, I can always catch a train at Tring if it gets too much



Welcome aboard Chonker.

I don't think you'll need to catch the train, you'll be surprised at how far you can go with a group at a steady pace. There won't be many any sprint races and no-one gets left behind.

Before my first CC ride in November I had only ever done my commutes to work of about 7 miles each way.



palinurus said:


> I really ought to do this one, I won't have far to go to get to the start.



Right, that's palinurus signed up. You can thank me later


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

We best pack umberellas for Sunday...
Metcheck says Watford =


----------



## Chonker (2 Jun 2009)

Mmm.. if that doesn't clear up I wont be attending, I've yet to buy any waterproofs!


----------



## redjedi (2 Jun 2009)

Boooo

I've haven't had rain yet on a CC ride, it can't start now.



Chonker said:


> Mmm.. if that doesn't clear up I wont be attending, I've yet to buy any waterproofs!



You just need to ride faster to keep warm 

Not sure how I will dress if there is rain, probably just my light wind/shower proof jacket and keep moving.

I hate wearing my full waterproof jacket.

Perhaps I should get some overshoes just in case.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2009)

I'll be purchasing my SKS mudguards on Thursday or Friday if the forcast doesn't improve. Still going though - rain can be fun


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2009)

Yet www.weather.co.uk says different.

http://uk.weather.com/weather/dailyDetails-Watford-UKXX0924?dayNum=5

Day




High
16°C
Mostly Cloudy 
*Wind*From North at 13 kmph 
*Maximum Humidity *59%
*UV Index *6 
*Chance of Precip**. *0%
*Avg. High. *18°C 
*Record High *N/A 
*Sunrise *04:45


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

Not anymore it doesn't 





High
16°C
Light Rain 
*Wind*  From North North East at 13 kmph  *Maximum Humidity* 66% *UV Index* 5  *Chance of Precip.* 60% *Avg. High.*  18°C  *Record High*  N/A  *Sunrise* 04:45


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

Well I'm back in Großbritannien and will sign up for this ride. You all know I don't like hills, and have just been on a nice FLAT cycling holiday, but as I know djtheglove is coming and I previously managed to trick him into pushing me up a hill, I think I'll give it a go!

I shall be coming by car so if there's a good place to park, Jonathan, could you let me know?

Chonker, come along! I won't be wearing waterproofs as I find it easier to just get wet and then dry out again and waterproofs make me too hot in anything above freezing. I am also on a trike.


----------



## DJ (3 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm back in Großbritannien and will sign up for this ride. You all know I don't like hills, and have just been on a nice FLAT cycling holiday, but as I know djtheglove is coming and I previously managed to trick him into pushing me up a hill, I think I'll give it a go!
> 
> I shall be coming by car so if there's a good place to park, Jonathan, could you let me know?
> 
> Chonker, come along! *I won't be wearing waterproofs as I find it easier to just get wet and then dry out again and waterproofs make me too hot in anything above freezing*. I am also on a trike.






*+1 *


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2009)

Who cares about the weather when you are on a nice jolly with cycling chums eh?


----------



## bleakanddivine (3 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I shall be coming by car so if there's a good place to park, Jonathan, could you let me know?



Auntie Helen welcome back - enjoyed the daily reports from your trip. 

There's the station car park directly behind the Junction station (@ £3), or if you want a free alternative there is a car park in the woods a couple of miles into the ride. We can pick you up there as we go past. I've marked it on the ride map. The advantage of this is that you conveniently miss out the first hilly bit! 

I'll be going to the station myself, so will be able to lead any others across to the High Street if that's where the commuters meet/eat.

B&D


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

I'll park at the station as they are usually easy to find and sounds like a few others will be there (Katie from YACF, for example). I usually arrive very earlz as I'm never entirely convinced Norma the Satnav will get me there properly.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

It looks as if SD wants to start very early, so I can see us getting there around 9.30 ish.

Which cafe do you recomend B&D, we'll probably have time for a fry-up first.


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

Is the official start time 10:30am?

Having enjoyed German breakfasts of a hearty variety I think I might come earlier for a fry-up, if there is a good fry-up establishment available. Can it be as good as Manningtree Railway Station?


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> It looks as if SD wants to start very early, so I can see us getting there around 9.30 ish.
> 
> Which cafe do you recomend B&D, we'll probably have time for a fry-up first.



Hmm, think we are meeting Peter at Datchet @ 08:45
It's about 15 miles from Syon Park to Datchet, so the 07:30 meet time gives time to get there without slogging our guts out.
This will be my longest ride by far so I will have to *pace myself in order to get round in one piece.

From Datchet to Watford is (19 miles, I think?). Might be overestimating the speed of your Bianchi, if you think this will be done in 45 mins!



*Getting my excuses in early*


----------



## DJ (3 Jun 2009)

The cafe with a hearty breakfast and loads of strong coffe sounds like a great idea. It's definatley open at 0930 0n Sunday is it? 

Glad your back for this one H do you posses enhanced fitness and strength from all that German Sausage you've been eating?

Chonker, I really hope you are coming these rides are primarily about enjoying ourselves and don't let the weather put you off we humans are mostly made of water anyway apparently!


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Glad your back for this one H do you posses enhanced fitness and strength from all that German Sausage you've been eating?
> 
> Chonker, I really hope you are coming these rides are primarily about enjoying ourselves and don't let the weather put you off we humans are mostly made of water anyway apparently!


dj, I do feel fighting fit and I have a cyclists' tan that will put everyone else's to shame (very brown legs... from the front; white as a sheet from the back - the problem of the recumbent cycling position in relation to the sun). I lost 2kg on this tour which is good going seeing as I ate huge amounts of chocolate, lots of German sausage and Schnitzel and Pommes (chips) and bread and eggs and cake and... well, you get the picture. However, I hasten to remind you all that I was cycling on the flat. So although my stamina appears to be good over several days, I have no idea how I'll do on the hills. A tow-rope from the Mouseketeers might be a wise move.

And I second dj's comment, Chonker. Do come along! I'm sure you'll be fine, there will be two other recumbent trikes (I, who am slow, and User3143 who is certainly not slow!). I shall just be wearing my standard cycling top and shorts so if it rains I will get wet and enjoy it - fear not that you don't have the full cycling clothing monty yet. It's not like getting wet in winter when you get really chilled. It's summer now in England, dontcha know!


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmm, think we are meeting Peter at Datchet @ 08:45
> It's about 15 miles from Syon Park to Datchet, so the 07:30 meet time gives time to get there without slogging our guts out.
> This will be my longest ride by far so I will have to *pace myself in order to get round in one piece.
> 
> ...



I should have my faster tyres on and I'm also picking up a new helmet on Saturday which should be more aerodynamic. 

Ok perhaps we'll be closer to 10am, still time for brekkie.
We'll easily do 15 miles in an hour at that time on a Sunday.

If your late leaving Clapham Common (7am?), send a quick text or call so I know what time to get to the meet point.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

Chonker, don't be put off by the weather, I don't think any of us will have waterproofs. Perhaps get yourself a light cheap windproof jacket to help keep the chill off. They roll up nice and small and will fit in your pocket.

Met office is showing that the rain may move south of London so we could be lucky. (touches wood, rubs rabbit foot with four leaf clover while crossing fingers  )

And welcome back Auntie Helen. Remember we ride on the left in this country.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

Ok, as family commitments have forced me to bail on the Whitstable ride I now have a definite pass for this one, the rain won't stop me.

Sp Red, the meet's at the end of Syon Lane at 0730 Sunday? That'll be an 0530 start for me then, let me know any probs, otherwise will see you. and SD, there....Al


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

Hi Al. Shame about the Whitstable ride, but all the better for us 

I'm meeting up with SD, Ianrauk, and Burak at the end of Syon Lane at 7.30.

Then we're meeting Peter at Datchet rail station at "approx" 8.45 (or 8.30), who's coming from your neck of the woods.


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Hi Al. Shame about the Whitstable ride, but all the better for us
> 
> I'm meeting up with SD, Ianrauk, and Burak at the end of Syon Lane at 7.30.
> 
> Then we're meeting Peter at Datchet rail station at "approx" 8.45 (or 8.30), who's coming from your neck of the woods.



well I'll be there, can't guarantee hooking up with Peter, I may be leaving a lot earlier than him Hopefully he'll say hello if he steams past me at some point.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> *well I'll be there*, can't guarantee hooking up with Peter, I may be leaving a lot earlier than him Hopefully he'll say hello if he steams past me at some point.



Where? Datchet or Syon Lane?


----------



## MacB (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Where? Datchet or Syon Lane?



Syon Lane, I know the way there, and from then we'll be Garmin led, coul even end up in Whitstable after all


----------



## redjedi (3 Jun 2009)

Excellent we'll see you there.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Excellent we'll see you there.



More like Syon ara...


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2009)

A sharp right at Butlers Cross etc means that you will not have the pleasure - damn shame  Apparently it's a beastie...
Could always make a detour though, and there is a Lee Road at Saunterton Lee, Lee.


----------



## Peter (4 Jun 2009)

If you want to get to Watford for 9:30 - realisticly we will need to leave Dachet by 8 ish, so you probably need to leave Syon Lane by 7am - judging this on past performances of the peleton 



MacBludgeon said:


> Syon Lane, I know the way there, and from then we'll be Garmin led, coul even end up in Whitstable after all


MacBludgeon - Or you could meet me in Yateley and we both could be Garmin led to Datchet


----------



## redjedi (4 Jun 2009)

Peter said:


> If you want to get to Watford for 9:30 - realisticly we will need to leave Dachet by 8 ish, so you probably need to leave Syon Lane by 7am - judging this on past performances of the peleton
> 
> 
> MacBludgeon - Or you could meet me in Yateley and we both could be Garmin led to Datchet



Perhaps I was being optimistic when I said 9.30. 10ish should still give us time for a quick bite to eat.

or I could slowly start to ease the average speed up without anyone noticing. I'll have us cruising along at 25mph in no time 

Although I don't have a Garmin and don't know the way


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2009)

Peter said:


> If you want to get to Watford for 9:30 - realisticly we will need to leave Dachet by 8 ish, so you probably need to leave Syon Lane by 7am - judging this on past performances of the peleton
> 
> 
> MacBludgeon - Or you could meet me in Yateley and we both could be Garmin led to Datchet



Peter, Yately would be good with me, if you know way to Datchett but you'd need to be ok with my speed. I doubt if my rolling average will be able to exceed 15mph and 14 would be comfier. I'll PM you my mobile.....Al


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Jun 2009)

Well if I pass any of you on the way, I'll wave to you (from the comfort of my car) as I did to Aperitif, Katie, Ian etc after a previous ride (when they thought I was just an annoying motorist!)

If anyone wants a lift as I sail past, feign death and I might get the message and come back and rescue you...


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2009)

Guys, just had a look at google maps and home top Datchet is about 19 miles, home to Syon Lane is 26 miles. Home to Watford, via Datchet, 36 miles.

Peter the suggest route shows A325 out of Farnborough, then A30 then turn onto the B3020 Sunninghill Road and on to Datchet via Ascot and Windsor, total 18.9 miles from my house. Then it shows 17 miles Datchet to Watford Station.

I know the start of that ride and Yately would be a longer route for me. Could I suggest we meet at the A325/A30 roundabout, where American Golf is? It's about 13 miles to Datchet from there so allow a bit over an hour?


----------



## DJ (4 Jun 2009)

Ok so maybe Topcat and I could meet somewhere handy like Westminster bridge or summat? Or are you heading out west to meet the others ?

Let me know what you think TC.


----------



## bleakanddivine (4 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> The cafe with a hearty breakfast and loads of strong coffe sounds like a great idea. It's definatley open at 0930 0n Sunday is it?



I'm not going to recommend a particular place because I've never had the pleasure of breakfast in Watford, but as I said, there are several cafes, bars, eateries at the top of the High Street:

Barracuda Coffee shop, just by the flyover- full English available
Subway - next door
O'Neils - opposite
Nandos - next door
Yates's - not open until 10am?
Jongleurs - Aussie bar
Cafe Toast - opposite end of Clarendon Road 
etc etc

There's even kebab houses there if old habits die hard. 
Not sure which of these will be open on a Sunday morning though. 

If these places seem too salubrious, there is a greasy spoon caff, The Junction Cafe, almost in sight from the station forecourt, on the corner of St Albans Road and Langley Road. That is definitely open from 7am, and comes with a favourable review- "*A great place for a FRY UP!" *. This was an opinion on the internet though, so should be taken with the usual pinch of salt, watery pool of ketchup, dollop of mustard, token limp lettuce leaf and as many mugs of strong sugary tea as you can drink. 

http://trustedplaces.com/review/uk/watford/cafe/1e16m63/watford-junction-cafeB&D


----------



## topcat1 (4 Jun 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Ok so maybe Topcat and I could meet somewhere handy like Westminster bridge or summat? Or are you heading out west to meet the others ?
> 
> Let me know what you think TC.



DJ, yes that's fine say 8.15 southside westminster bridge by the bus stop that should give us time for a easy ride up and breakfeast.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jun 2009)

Okay, I think I have figured out how to map a course and download that course to my Edge 605 

Have this course from Clapham to Datchet (via Syon Park) saved on the Garmin now... the true test will come on Sunday 

SD


----------



## Peter (4 Jun 2009)

I still don't like the look of the forecast for Sunday. I've only just recovered from a cold caught whilst out cycling in heavy rain. Time will tell.....


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2009)

Have downloaded it to my 205 also.
Have youa route to Watford?



Sittingduck said:


> Okay, I think I have figured out how to map a course and download that course to my Edge 605
> 
> Have this course from Clapham to Datchet (via Syon Park) saved on the Garmin now... the true test will come on Sunday
> 
> SD


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Have downloaded it to my 205 also.
> Have youa route to Watford?



Not yet  Will check it out and map one tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## DJ (4 Jun 2009)

topcat1 said:


> DJ, yes that's fine say 8.15 southside westminster bridge by the bus stop that should give us time for a easy ride up and breakfeast.




Ok see ya then and there.


----------



## Chonker (5 Jun 2009)

The forecast is now showing me a stormcloud but with a little yellow disc poking out from behind so you never know


----------



## redjedi (5 Jun 2009)

Met office is showing rain in the morning, clearing in the afternoon, but that may still change (for the better hopefully)


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Have downloaded it to my 205 also.
> Have youa route to Watford?





Sittingduck said:


> Not yet  Will check it out and map one tomorrow or Saturday.



What do you think of this? Bit of a nasty hill around 15-16 miles but we can assess it on the day 

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=55515


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2009)

looks good enough to me mate.
Hill shouldnt be a problem as the rest is flat... so some nice leg muscle _warming_...


----------



## bleakanddivine (5 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> What do you think of this? Bit of a nasty hill around 15-16 miles but we can assess it on the day



If you want flatter, you could follow the A412 round the course of the canal. Probably not a lot in it in mileage from about Denham. 
B&d


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jun 2009)

Right then, I'll download it to the Garmin tomorrow. You will have to bear in mind I have never actually used the thing to navigate with YET


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2009)

dont fancy that A412 underpass in Watford mate. maybe good idea to plot a route to the station through the backstreets


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2009)

Folks, as long as it's not a monsoon I'll be attending, Peter, dues to recent cold, is wisely leaving his options to the last minute. I've got 19 miles to Datchet Station then it's about 18 miles from there. I don't want to slog it and be too tired to enjoy the ride itself, so am planning to leave in plenty of time. Schedule would be:-

0630 - leave home
0700 - possibly meet Peter at A325/A30 roundabout
0800 - arrive Datchet Rail Station
1000 - arrive Watford Junction Rail Station

This allows for a reasonable rest/refuel at Datchet before heading for Watford, so probably depart Datchet by 0830.

My mobile No is XXXXX for those that haven't got it. I'll check for messages at A325/A30 and at Datchet. If I'm not making it for any reason then I'll text Peter and Red....cheers.....Al

also sent by PM with mobile included


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jun 2009)

Okay will have to follow our noses on the day. 

MacB - think we might have to push it to arrive at Datchet much before 8:30. Don't want to knacker my legs, given this will be my furstest ride by far. May have to push forward the initial meet up with Ian by 15-20 mins to be safe....?

Ian what do you think?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2009)

to be honest mate, I am leaving 10 to six as it is, we will be ok.. ill push it fast to CC as there shouldnt be much traffic, so if you be there 10 mins to 7 or so .. i should be there


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay will have to follow our noses on the day.
> 
> MacB - think we might have to push it to arrive at Datchet much before 8:30. Don't want to knacker my legs, given this will be my furstest ride by far. May have to push forward the initial meet up with Ian by 15-20 mins to be safe....?
> 
> Ian what do you think?



SD, timing worth considering, also distances, going direct to Watford from Clapham is about 17 miles, going via Datchet is adding 20 miles. Then we've got the 52 mile ride itself, then there's the 'ride home' options. I'm aiming for the round trip but don't care if I end up on a train.

Via Datchet is a pretty direct route for me and, though company is always welcome, I certainly don't expect folks to go miles out of their way just to stop me getting lonely It really is up to you folks how you want to go, I just don't want you to feel pressurised into extra miles early on.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jun 2009)

Hmmm worth considering then.... maybe we make our way directly to Watford from Kew, given the timings


----------



## bleakanddivine (6 Jun 2009)

OK Crunch time.

Best guess weather forecast this close is heavy rain till about midday, showery in afternoon. 
We can take our chances with the weather tomorrow, or put it back a couple of weeks until say 21/6. I don't mind either way, but it's a scenic ride and it would be something of a shame to do it in cloud and drizzle. Can we have a show of hands?

All those in favour of 'Carry on Regardless', type 'aye', or something like that. 

B&D


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jun 2009)

I agree that doing the ride in heavy rain wouldn't be much fun but if it was just a couple of showers, I would still like to go. Trouble is we can't tell can we... typical British June weather 

I'll be out from late afternoon into the evening but will try and check this thread again before I go to bed, to see what the general feelings are...

SD


----------



## bleakanddivine (6 Jun 2009)

It looks like the heavy rain is going to be visiting itself on those of you on the road up to Watford, less so on the ride itself.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jun 2009)

_*As a wet weather option:*_


There is a direct train from Clapham J at 08:35, arriving at Watford J at 09:18...
Would be fresh & dry for the hilly ride, with an option to extend the mileage cycling back home thereafter.

Opinions please... Ian, RedJ?


----------



## DJ (6 Jun 2009)

I am going to meet topcat on Westminster bridge and take it steady up the A5 to Watfrod, we might be stopping to dodge any heavy rain showers so will let folks know of our progress.

TBH I think the weather after about 1100 hrs will be grey and cloudy and the odd shower but hopefully most of the heavy wet stuff will have passed over by then!

See y'all tomorrow.

PS have put my raceblades on and will nip to Decathlon to get a waterproof top this avo.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

I'm all for carrying on despite the rain - rescheduling always seems a bit of a faff and June is getting very busy for me (and no doubt for the rest of you too).

I shall fish out my Night Vision waterproof as that might be wise but don't mind rain when in good company.

I've just got in from a ride and it's actually quite cold out there with the wind, so that's something to be aware of. I might even get my winter bibtights out, but that seems slightly overdoing it for June!


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

well, I plan on attending but, to be fair, I'll have a ride tomorrow anyway. If that turns out to be Watford, and ride is canx, so straight back, I'm ok with that as well. 

I'm even thinking of taking 2 outfits and a big envelope to post the wet one back from Watford. Thinking about raceblades as well, LBS here I come

My mobile will be on all day and I'll be led by majority but the rain isn't a ride stopping issue for me....Al


----------



## Peter (6 Jun 2009)

I agree with SD, it's going to be impossible to tell the weather until tomorrow morning. By then it's going to be too late to call it off and it's not looking great at the moment.

AH has also raised a valid point - I'm fully booked this month.

Ah, what the hell - let's just do it


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

Peter said:


> Ah, what the hell - let's just do it



Is the attitude I like...........

0700hrs at the A325/A30 roundabout good for you?


----------



## Peter (6 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Is the attitude I like...........
> 
> 0700hrs at the A325/A30 roundabout good for you?



Sounds like a plan, see you at 07:00


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> I'm not going to recommend a particular place because I've never had the pleasure of breakfast in Watford, but as I said, there are several cafes, bars, eateries at the top of the High Street:
> 
> Barracuda Coffee shop, just by the flyover- full English available
> Subway - next door
> ...


Well I may aim for the Junction Café if it's in sight of the station - my trike will sit outside so peeps know where I am. Alternatively, if it looks a bit too seedy, I might go for Barracuda Coffee Shop (if I can find it).

Who's expecting to have a fry-up beforehand? In other words, whose shiny bikes should I look out for locked up outside the place so I know where to go for company and a weak mug of tea?


----------



## topcat1 (6 Jun 2009)

I'll be there on a blue merlin and dj should be with me.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2009)

Will meet you at the Junction Cafe Helen.
Watch out for Katie as she will be arriving by train


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2009)

Rain? pah! Sittingduck, Clapham Common at 7am, MaccyB see you in Datched at 8.30...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

OK, I expect to attempt to get there by 9:30am (I'm still not exactly sure what time this ride is officially starting!). My trike will be even more obvious than usual as it still has the British and German flags on the flagpole.

I'll look out for Katie, Ian, in case she arrives before you.


----------



## bleakanddivine (6 Jun 2009)

OK The die is cast, no turning back now.

We might as well all meet by 10.30am (or early as you want for those breakfasting) at the Junction Cafe. 

It's on the A412 itself at the top of the station approach road. Now marked on the ride map. 

To cut out the underpass you could come up the slip road, across the roundabout and down the other side. Cafe is at the next traffic lights after the underpass.

Station car park is down the side road and under the bridge immediately to the left hand side of the station as you face it. From the station, bear right up the main road past The Flag pub on your right, a few hundred yards to the traffic lights, you'll see the cafe across the junction. 

Garminators, make sure you have the latest version of the ride route downloaded as your virtual navigators.

I'll distribute a mobile number this evening.

B&D


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2009)

all Garmined up B&D, see you tomorrow.


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

!:?:

I've just picked up my bike from the lbs where it was having it's wheels trued or was supposed to be having it's wheels trued.

Turns out one of the spoke nipples has seized onto the spoke and they couldn't do anything with it. Which means it has to go to an authorised Mavic centre to get seen to.

What's really annoying is that they didn't tell me until 5.50pm when I was there, so now I have no options to get it seen to tonight.

It's got a fair wobble in it and also some play in the hub.

Now I don't know what to do? I don't know if it's safe to ride 100m on. I don't want the wheel to collapse in the middle of no-where.

I have been riding it all week, so it may be alright.

Should I risk it or not?


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

Is this your only bike? Surely not, in the cycling N+1 scheme of things?

I'd say if you've got another that you could use that might be wise; if not, go for this one but be prepared to hop on a train if it goes dodgy. But I know nothing about bike wheels so that's probably complete rubbish!


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jun 2009)

Sorry - cross me off the list of possibles. I haven't had a chance today to do the required adjustments to my new bike after using it on the FNRttC. It needs some tweaking I'm afraid.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2009)

What did you get in the end Ad? Was it the Planet X?



Flying Dodo said:


> Sorry - cross me off the list of possibles. I haven't had a chance today to do the required adjustments to my new bike after using it on the FNRttC. It needs some tweaking I'm afraid.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> !:?:
> 
> I've just picked up my bike from the lbs where it was having it's wheels trued or was supposed to be having it's wheels trued.
> 
> ...



Mavic what?
I have a pair of Ksyrium Elite? - converted to Campag...still got the sprocket bit for Shimano, front one ok-ish. Because I am rather well endowed in the arsepork dept. I decided not to keep riding on them...Not sure where they are but I can look. Search know how for me changing a freehub or something like that - I can't remember what I called it. (I'll check my GPS...)


----------



## DJ (6 Jun 2009)

Well sympathy go out to Red! I too have had an eventfull time this afternoon, long story so dig deep, peep's! 
Yesterday had a drama on the way to work with me trying to just top up the air in my tyre when my pump broke and let mosty of the air out of my tyre before I could get it off was parked at my allotment at the time so headed(walking) out to the road and proceeded to flag down every passing cyclist while shouting have you a pump? I had walked a mile and a half and tryed to stop about six cyclists before one kind chap eventualy did stop and helped me out! 
Thanks by the way.
Any way the knock on effect today is that I decided to go out earlier than usual to go to Decathlon for a new pump and a jacket for tomorrows ride! 
Now hear is the interesting bit, I was free wheeling down my own road doing about 18 MPH and adjusting the settings on my tripometer when I went head first in to the front of a car !!!! My fault I'm a silly bugger!!! I am ok my helmet took most of the impact and a couple of small grazes is all, bigger problem with the bike though it flew up through the air and came down so hard on the back wheel that it now has a flat bit on one part of the circumfurence!!! went home had cuppa and ice tea cake , straightened out the large chain ring with some pliers and did my best to sort out the back wheel made it just rideable and so set off to Decathlon with anew set of wheels on my shopping list as well!!! 
Have now got the wheels, pump and waterproof so hopefully I can sort it all out tonight and will be with you in the morn. 
My misses is having a bit of a fit about it all though so will have to play that one with some sensitivity!!

Cheers DJ


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

Yikes, sounds rather dodgy - how was the car?

Hope you can join us tomorrow anyway. And hope no-one else has tales of bike woes to post


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

nice impression of a crash test dummy there DJ, hope you make it

Well, I've been out and got some clip on mudguards for the Giant plus a bar bag as I didn't see my paper instructions lasting otherwise All fitted and looks ok but one thing bugs me. The top has a clear plastic map holder thing which attaches via velcro. That's fine but the bag also has a yellow waterproof cover, again good, until you put it on and it covers over the map. Have experimented with putting it on just enough to cone up to edge of map holder. This is ok but suspect will allow leakage, so now trying to source clear plastic bag big enough to go over whole thing.

Is it me or is this a really dumb design? though always the chance that someone tomorrow will demonstrate the proper way of doing it and I'll just look stupid, again!!!

Hope Ape can sort you out Red, I'd say if you've ridden all week it's probably ok but can understand your nervousness.

Only decision now is Montane Featherlight or Altura Nightvision, first is only vaguely waterproof but second causes overheating Might resort to bringing both and just scrunching the Altura into the bar bag if need be.


----------



## Chonker (6 Jun 2009)

I think I'mma brave the weather and come along, shall try to get to the station at a reasonable time (around 9:30ish) so I can construct the trike in the carpark and roll on over to the junction cafe. Now have a waterproof (but sadly not breathable) jacket so at least half of me will be sort of dry


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Jun 2009)

I'm going for Altura Night Vision with sleeveless jersey underneath in the hopes that that deals with the overheating issue which I also have.

I apologise in advance for any inadvertent baring of arms.

Glad to hear you're coming, Chonker. Say hello if you see me also reassembling trike, although I've got it down to a 1 minute art form now!


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Mavic what?
> I have a pair of Ksyrium Elite? - converted to Campag...still got the sprocket bit for Shimano, front one ok-ish. Because I am rather well endowed in the arsepork dept. I decided not to keep riding on them...Not sure where they are but I can look. Search know how for me changing a freehub or something like that - I can't remember what I called it. (I'll check my GPS...)



Mavic Aksium, Ape.

My fronts good. Could do with a little tweak but I'm confident in that one.

Changing freehubs sounds complicated. 

:?:


----------



## iLB (6 Jun 2009)

although not coming i have spare cxp22 mavic wheel with a shimano 9spd cassette which i can get to ianrauk if that helps you...


----------



## bleakanddivine (6 Jun 2009)

Hey effendi, here's an exquisitely photoshopped undercover operative pic of the target area. Don't forget, if you're approached by a suspicious policemen you will have to eat the hard drive this photo is on.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2009)

Changing the hub is easy - it's my back wheel that's a bit iffy too.
Are you Shimano? You should be Sram Redjedi of course but...
Anyway the pair of wheels were in a wheel box 
I'll look for some bits but Andy's offer is excellent.


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the offer Andy, I'll keep it in mind.

but I've just remembered that I've still got my old Ambrosio wheels. The front one was written off in my last accident. But the rear was still alright. 
It's been sat in my shed for 7 months so I don't know what condition it's in now

I'll go and see if there's anything obviously wrong, and perhaps I could swap the cassette and tyre over.


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Changing the hub is easy - it's my back wheel that's a bit iffy too.
> Are you Shimano? You should be Sram Redjedi of course but...
> Anyway the pair of wheels were in a wheel box
> I'll look for some bits but Andy's offer is excellent.



I had no-idea you could change the freehub on a wheel.

That means I could put a Campy hub on my Mavic, replace the rear mech and I'd be all camped up, so to speak 

That's been added to the "to do" list.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2009)

The one I have on at the moment is Campagnolo - you telling me you have Campag? (Sorry - bit tired...can't keep up)


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2009)

It cost £43 notes BTW - I was ripped off no doubt.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11768 45 squid actually


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

I'm a bit mixed up Aperitif.

I have Campag levers, cables, front mech, cranks. 
But Shimano rear mech and cassette.

It had a really cheap Shimano groupset on, so when I replaced my flat bars for drop bars I put campy levers on. I found out that 8sp Shim cassettes run well with 10sp campy levers.

The cranks were put on after my run in with a taxi.
The rear mech was going to be replaced, but I thought I needed to get a whole new wheel as well.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jun 2009)

Ah! Shimpagnolo


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

Now Red I hope this isn't a 'bottle' issue, your new 23mm tyres versus mine. I promise I won't gloat if I leave you standing


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

I prefer Campano, it sounds better in an italian accent 

MacB we should be still on. 

I've just wiped the cobwebs off my Ambrosio and it looks fine. I'll swap the cassette and tyre over later.

[grumble mode] It took me ages to get that tyre on on Thursday, now I'm taking it off [/grumble mode]


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

character building, innit........says the guy that took bike and tyres along to LBS, chatted nicely to Steve the mechanic and watched him fit them in no time at all. No charge either, I know I spend a bit but that's looking after your customers


----------



## iLB (6 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> character building, innit........says the guy that took bike and tyres along to LBS, chatted nicely to Steve the mechanic and watched him fit them in no time at all. No charge either, I know I spend a bit but that's looking after your customers



 you lazy git


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> you lazy git



well I had to cycle the whole 3.6 miles to get there and back, and I held the bike for him at one point


----------



## iLB (6 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> well I had to cycle the whole 3.6 miles to get there and back, and I held the bike for him at one point



o wel thats fair enough then


----------



## DJ (6 Jun 2009)

Oh well that's me out!!!! tried my darndest!!!! did'nt realise there are two different type of cassette!!! Well I know now !!!! Halfords doesnt open til 10 am and that will be too late to get it sorted and get up to you guys so I will just duck out!!!! went to loads of trouble borrowed some tools off a mate and was fiddling around at the darn overly complicated thing for ages only to find that it wont fit on the new wheel !!!!
On the plus side I was going to get a better set of wheels anyway and this has just brought it forward thats all!!!
Have fun on the ride hope it's not too wet for you. 
DJ


----------



## redjedi (6 Jun 2009)

Panic over. 

I've fitted my old wheel. It's still not 100% but it will be good enough for now.

Now I just need to decide what to wear. 

Met Office is showing a wet start but should clear by early afternoon. Temps at around 14C


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2009)

I pop out for a bit of mexican munch and drinks at a friends and come back 'n all hells broke loose in 'ere 

Busted bikes, crashed cyclists  Sorry that you can't make it DJ!
Going to bed now for what little sleep I can grab - see you at C Common Bandstand 7am Ian. Syon Park 7:30 RJ & Datchet 8:30 ish MacB. See the rest of you at Watford about 10 I suppose 

Good Night!
SD


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2009)

Right, im up with the lark, toast and jam, nice cuppa tea, leaving at 5.45 to meet SD at CC for 6.45..
See y'all soon.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Sorry you can't make it dj. I'm setting off at eightish and looking forward to my nice café brekkie!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2009)

OK I'm really sorry but It's torrential rain and Thunder & Lightning in South London. Just spoke to Ian - who has had an off already this morning on his way over from Kent (scraped his knee badly I beleive - no word on the bike yet!). He is headed for home as soon as the storm subsides. Sorry but I am going to bail out of this one too  Not suitable for the mudguard-less road bike and the Globe's new Brooks saddle has yet to be broken in. I think I would be miserable as sin by the time I reached Wandsworth - much less Watford!!

Sorry one and all and if the weather clears and you guys do the ride later, then I hope you have a good one!

Apologies again,
SD


----------



## topcat1 (7 Jun 2009)

I hope you're ok Ian, yep thunder & lightning here i'm waiting to see how it is at 8am.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Had the text from Ianrauk too - and also one from MacBludgeon to say he's bailing too.

I'm still planning to come!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> OK I'm really sorry but It's torrential rain and Thunder & Lightning in South London. Just spoke to Ian - who has had an off already this morning on his way over from Kent (scraped his knee badly I beleive - no word on the bike yet!). He is headed for home as soon as the storm subsides. Sorry but I am going to bail out of this one too  Not suitable for the mudguard-less road bike and the Globe's new Brooks saddle has yet to be broken in. I think I would be miserable as sin by the time I reached Wandsworth - much less Watford!!
> 
> Sorry one and all and if the weather clears and you guys do the ride later, then I hope you have a good one!
> 
> ...


Sittingduck, why don't you get the train up to Watford? The weather is supposedly clearing (it's not too bad at all here at Colchester at the moment, for example) and you have plenty of time to still join us!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jun 2009)

I did think about that option AH. Theres a direct train at 08:35 but Metcheck suggests it will be rain all day in the Watford area - which means the Globe with an un-broken in Brooks. Plus I fitted spanking new tyres to it Yesterday, that ideally I don't want the first ride on to be a wet one


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Jun 2009)

Hell, it's stair-rodding here, and squally. No apologies needed, hope there's no-one else out there risking it in these conditions. Forecast looks solid yeeugh this side of midday.
Final decision is between each man/woman and his/her conscience/waterproofs. Just let me know here if you can. 

B&D


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

It seems to me the current list of still possible is as follows:

bleakanddivine
Aperitif
User3143
topcat1
Katie (YACF)
Burak
Chonker
palinurus
Tante Helen


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

Just got out the shower to find text a plenty waiting for me.

Thunder and lightening overhead, and severe weather warnings from the Met Office.

With a rider already down, I think I will take a rain cheque on this one also.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It seems to me the current list of still possible is as follows:
> 
> bleakanddivine
> Aperitif
> ...



I don't think Burak will be there as he is Ian's friend and was coming with him.

The thunder and lightening has passed, but it's still heavy rain. I believe it's heading north, so you will be getting the light show shortly.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2009)

AH - the weather all through London is pants. Thunder and L at 05.45 - beautiful but too dangerous for me on my black bike - the blue one took a pasting on Friday night and Saturday - it carried on creaking even though I had dismounted!
Text from MacB, which I guess means Peter also, that they will not be en route...
Lousy weather break B&D


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

When the Garminator backs out of a ride, you know it must be bad.

What happened on Friday Aperitif?

It's a shame this wasn't last weekend, bad timing weather


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

I've just texted Katie to ask her if she's still coming.

It's looking like a VERY small gathering in bad weather so I may, too, fold.


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't think Burak will be there as he is Ian's friend and was coming with him.



User3143 was going to PM this morning if he could make it, so I am assuming not. palinurus wasn't a clear definite. They are both very local anyway. Is Ian in contact with Katie?


----------



## topcat1 (7 Jun 2009)

I'm out, i haven't got the skill to be riding up and down hills in the wet.
B&G any chance of doing this ride again at a later date?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> When the Garminator backs out of a ride, you know it must be bad.
> 
> What happened on Friday Aperitif?
> 
> It's a shame this wasn't last weekend, bad timing weather



Why, I sat on my bike and tootled off to the one and only Hyde Park Corner old chap...whacked a pothole in the approach to Kensington...near 'MacBludgeon Point' if you remember, and developed a creaky squeaky. Saturday, further punishment accompanied with a medium sprinkling of rain in the early hours has given it a dishevelled patina - never seen my poor bike looking so dirty


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

I'm just on the phone to Katie now - I think we're both agreed that it's not a good idea to make the expedition.

[EDIT] Yep, she said the weather is so appalling in London that it's probably sensible not to have a 50 mile ride in a downpour.

Sorry folks, off to extract trike from car now and think of something else to do with my Sunday!


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I'm out, i haven't got the skill to be riding up and down hills in the wet.
> B&G any chance of doing this ride again at a later date?



Perhaps a weekend in July. MacB was thinking of doing one on the 4th, but that's Dun Run weekend.



> Why, I sat on my bike and tootled off to the one and only Hyde Park Corner old chap...whacked a pothole in the approach to Kensington...near 'MacBludgeon Point' if you remember, and developed a creaky squeaky. Saturday, further punishment accompanied with a medium sprinkling of rain in the early hours has given it a dishevelled patina - never seen my poor bike looking so dirty



Sorry to hear that. I'm sure the pothole will have come off worse 

Wheel creak? Perhaps we can get a discount on a bulk wheel repair service?


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm just on the phone to Katie now - I think we're both agreed that it's not a good idea to make the expedition.
> 
> [EDIT] Yep, she said the weather is so appalling in London that it's probably sensible not to have a 50 mile ride in a downpour.
> 
> Sorry folks, off to extract trike from car now and think of something else to do with my Sunday!



Sorry BandD, it's not worked out well.

I quick nap, then it's F1 and water cricket for me today then.

p.s. It's stopped raining, but it's probably made it to Watford by now.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Perhaps a weekend in July. MacB was thinking of doing one on the 4th, but that's Dun Run weekend.


18 July is my 'Bikes & Boats' ride from Manningtree (an interim one), but the 11th/12th and 25th/26th of July are possibles for a reschedule.


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Jun 2009)

I think that just leaves Chonker unaccounted for.

Thanks everyone for trying. Just goes to show, a week in cycling is a long time, weatherwise, in 'flaming June'. 

I'll see if the ride can be slotted in a vacant month in the schedule later in the year. Also, when the weather turns again I can look to do an ad hoc run through it pretty much anytime, even a weekday. 

B&D


----------



## Peter (7 Jun 2009)

oh dear, is anyone riding. i'm here all by my lonesome at Datchet


----------



## redjedi (7 Jun 2009)

Sorry Peter, all the London lot have bottled it, and it looks as if everyone else has too.


----------



## Peter (7 Jun 2009)

well at least i get a 42 miler today. i left home 6;30 and no rain so far. roads are though.


----------



## Chonker (7 Jun 2009)

Just got woken up by the driven rain against my window. Thats that then


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Sorry Peter that we left you on your lonesome in Datchet!

I was looking forward to a 50 miler but will have to make do with a couple of pootles around home. Some ominous black clouds are now apparent through the window, although prior to this it's seemed fairly dry at home.


----------



## Chonker (7 Jun 2009)

'tis properly hammering it down here (I'm 15miles east of watford) so I'm kinda glad it's called off. Shame though as I've been saving my legs for this ride so havn't done the mileage I otherwise would have this week


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2009)

It's lucky that Lee managed to get in about 230 mile warm up ride yesterday, in preparation for today's bomb around - I did 259.something something *kms*


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2009)

...just guesstimating...


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

BTW folks, I'm doing a London to Brighton (well, Coulsdon to Brighton) on Tuesday with a chap from YACF. Any hints and tips for me triking up Ditchling Beacon?


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

How long should I allow at my climbing speed? Three days? Four?


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

I don't have a handbrake... I shall have to keep going else I will roll backwards the way I came.

Is there a lovely descent on the other side?


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jun 2009)

I climbed it as part of the Stonehenge run a couple of weeks back. Strongly recommend adding a waypoint at the top. Then just sit in a low gear, winch your way up and watch the metres to next waypoint count down. 

According to my tracklog, the highest point is at: 
N 50º 54.027' 
W 00º 06.296'

If you're feeling a little more analogue, the coordinates above are always just round the next corner, or the one after that.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2009)

Hi all just got back home.
When I left this morning the weather wast just a little damp. I chose to ride my GT with the race blades rather then the Roubiax, turns out a wise choice. It was an absolute pleasure riding in SE London at 6am on a sunday morning, no traffic, it was delightful. Aboout 5 miles in it started to rain.. and rain it did, the heavens opened with all they could muster, the heaviest rain, thunder & lightning, I was at Dulwich about 12 miles in and needed shelter, saw a bus shelter, so turned in for that and must have hit a drain or oil and my bike slipped from under me. Whacked my knee and fell on my wrist. Called SD to let him know I was bailing just as a huge lightning bolt and thunder clap hit somewhere which we both heard simultaneously. So sat under the bus shelter for 5 minutes texting Helen and Katie. The rain was still very heavy. Planned on cycling to work in greenwich to dry out. Passed West Dulwich station, had a 50 minute wait for a train to home, but was under shelter so decided to wait. The heavy rain continued for another 40 minutes. Am now home, dried out, & a nice cup of tea.. and would you believe it the sun is bloody shining. Bit of a sore wrist and a cut knee which means I should get a nice 'naughty boy' scab I can pick later. So sorry chaps, tried to get there, was so looking forward to this.
Formula 1 and Cricket instead for me today..


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2009)

Unlucky Ian - I was just going to post a 'realtime' pic of blazing sunshine and dark skies, but your words paint a much better picture...


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Jun 2009)

Blimey, went back to bed for an hour with thunder and lightning all around, and woke up again to this:

If it wasn't for Ian's sore knee I would have sworn I'd dreamt the whole thing at 7am this morning. Never mind.


----------



## Peter (7 Jun 2009)

Back home now - showered & fed (more toast & coffee).
Sorry to hear about your "off" Ian. The roads were a bit waterlogged. A30 near Vriginia Water was under a foot of water. On the way back at Bracknell a car decided that roundabouts weren't for him and smashed into the chevrons on the island.

B&D - are you going to reschedule? Saturdays are better for me this month.


----------



## bleakanddivine (7 Jun 2009)

Weather's closing in again now, but I did manage to get out with a pal for 45 miles in the area just south of the ride, around Amersham. 

Turned out quite bright in the end, but had to turn back a couple of times where run-off water had turned minor roads into foot-deep ponds, and on all the roads we had to negotiate a sludge of gravel and twigs, served in a sauce of slimy clay mud and semi-composted vegetation, washed from the hedgerows and verges by the morning inundation. 

B&D


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jun 2009)

Well I've just come in from a rather pleasant 20 mile ride around the roads here with blue skies and puffy white clouds, although some darker clouds visible upwind.

This morning, after I had decided not to come on the ride, I set off for church in my normal cycling gear. Halfway there a cloud dropped its entire contents on me and I had the dubious pleasure of sitting in church with wet tights and underwear. I got a bit chilled and thought what a good thing it was that I wasn't cycling 50 miles in that weather.

By the time I was cycling home and had warmed myself up the weather had improved and I began to think I might have missed a good ride. Seems like we could have done the ride after all, but hindsight is a marvellous thing!


----------



## stevevw (7 Jun 2009)

Well I am back from Manc now. Sorry to hear of Ian's off and glad you all managed to get home safe. Shame you could not go ahead B&D after all your hard work you put in and I do know what has to be done before one of these rides can go ahead. Good news for me though not missing a ride that I wanted to do very much.

If you want to try again next Sunday or the following Saturday I would be up for that B&D


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2009)

the thing is, since I got back home this morning, the weather here has been absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Jun 2009)

ianrauk said:


> What did you get in the end Ad? Was it the Planet X?



Oh yes.

Sorry to hear about your slide though.


----------



## MacB (7 Jun 2009)

Hi folks, sorry about your off Ian, hope no lasting damage, like you the thunder and lightning stopped me. Unlike you I hadn't left the house, but I'd been up since 0500 and it just wouldn't stop lashing down. As it was heading North I figured cycling was just going to be too dangerous. When I got the text from SD that just made up my mind.

Peter, sorry I thought you'd had the text from SD/Ian re the off and t&L, my fault should have forwarded to you.

Typical, I went back to bed and woke up to sunshine, a couple of short sharp showers is all we've seen all day. But that heavy stuff came through here from about 0300hrs and it was heavy. I did a few miles pootling this afternoon and a lot of stuff was washed onto roads plus some very deep puddles.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2009)

bleakanddivine weather - what more could one expect?
At least I stripped my blue bike down and greased the bits and bobs.

I now have a clean,squeaky bike...


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jun 2009)

Have you checked under the saddle for small rodents Mr Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2009)

My Veneto is covered in road dents - it doesn't really come up to scratch.


----------



## CharlieB (22 Jul 2009)

bleakanddivine said:


> NB This is a *Sunday* ride, rather than the usual Saturday.
> 
> Chesham is a posh, historic old town, even the bike stand facilities are crenellated:



Chesham: Posh? Historic?
Have you seen it on a Friday night (or for that matter any night) when the chavs roll out of the pubs?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jul 2009)

Places are always posh when the mouseketeers are in town Charlie...if we can find it, we'll make it posh!


----------



## stevevw (22 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Places are always posh when the mouseketeers are in town Charlie...if we can find it, we'll make it posh!



Unless the Fatketeers turn up and lower the tone. 

B&D any news when you can re schedule this?


----------

